# Backfilling next to vinyl fence.



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I would not just backfill to fence.
Need to do some sort of retaining wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why in the world is that fence installed that way, and why is the ground dug out like that?
If you tryed back filling that fence it's going to just bow out and break, may even tip over.


----------



## brianb1998 (Oct 9, 2012)

the ground isnt actually dug out . when they developed the land there was no fence. the neighbors house was below mine so his basement would flood so they built up he plot I'm on using boulder. I had the fence installed down below so i can get and extra foot or 2 of yard. I figures I can fill right against the fence but what about putting pressure treated 2x12 post to post then filling with dirt.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

2 X 12's are not below ground rated.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't think those posts would be strong enough to support the ground.


----------



## brianb1998 (Oct 9, 2012)

the posts are concreted in and steel inside.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you put any dirt up against that vinyl fence, it is just going to bust out through it eventually. Vinyl has NO strength....non....


----------



## brianb1998 (Oct 9, 2012)

no offense to anyone trying to help. I laready know the fence will bow out if I just dump dirt straight onto the fence. Sorry but I dont need to know what I can do. I need to know what I CAN do.

Thanks


----------



## brianb1998 (Oct 9, 2012)

so here are the options I have come up with so far.

2x6 (or whatever is actually rated to go underground) post to post then fill in the areas so there isnt too much pressure on the pannels.

rebar hammered into the ground about every 4ft then add in a couple cross pieces then reinforce that with chicken wire or something similar filling with large gravel/dirt.

5 inch pvc drilled with wholes the while length, maybe 2 or three of those stacked then fill the rest with dirt.

the area is in a dog run so there wont be any significant weight on the area. its mainly aesthetics.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

IF and that is a BIG IF, IF the posts are strong enough then use 4x4 or 4x6 or some such thing If posts are 8' centers use 16' 4x4 (4x6) and stack them up staggering joints, drill holes and rebar them together. Put a wider cap on the top (say 2x6 or 2x8) making sure it fills into the Vinyl so stuff can't fall there an become unsightly. 
All lumber to be underground rated.

You could also build the wall using 'deadheads' for added strength. 4th pic


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you also raising the level of your land?

Pounding in rebar or stakes may be difficult because the ground out there is mostly rock. Thin sections of soil between the rocks like the mortar between bricks will have difficulty holding stakes.


----------

